# Speeech



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

In speech class im doing an informative speech about, Hey you guessed it! The Ocean. Now most people in my class could care less about the ocean so i was wondering if any of you know any intesesting facts about it that would really make you say "WOW!" Any comments will be great!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The PACIFIC Ocean is the largest of the four main oceans. Although its' name means peaceful, if can be very rough! It is 64 million square miles. 
The ATLANTIC Ocean is the busiest. Many ships cross the Atlantic, carrying cargo between the Americas, Africa, and Europe. It is 32 million square miles. 

The INDIAN Ocean is located in an area bordered by the continents of Asia, Africa, Anarctica, and Australia. It is 28 million square miles. 

The ARCTIC Ocean is the smallest and coldest. It is 5 million square miles. 

The average temperature of all oceans is about 39 degrees F (3.8 degrees C). 

The average depth of all oceans is about 2.3 miles. 

There are mountains, volcanoes, and deep trenches in the ocean. 

Oceans are always moving. 

CURRENTS flow like rivers, carrying warm water from the tropics, and cold water from the north and south poles. 

TIDES change twice a day, all over the world, as the oceans rise and fall along the sh0reline. Scientists think this is caused by the pull of the sun and moon on our earth. 

CORAL REEFS are vast, rocky areas located in shallow, tropical waters. They are like the tropical rain forest of the ocean! The greatest variety of plant and animal life in the ocean live there. Coral reefs are formed from the bodies of small sea creatures called polyps.

(http://oncampus.richmond.edu/academics/education/projects/webunits/biomes/ofacts.html)

(http://www.savethesea.org/STS ocean_facts.htm)

Personally, I would focus on the behaviour of interesting ocean life (ie those glowing fishes, giant squid, sea horses, sperm whales)...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The ocean is warm during the summer, cold during the winter. Bout' all the facts I got.
Let me think though, I grew up on the ocean so I should know something.

ooh and its really really big


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Isn't it the opposite? Like in the winter, the ocean is relatively warm, and that's why ocean-side land is warmer in winter and cooler in summer?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Isn't it the opposite? Like in the winter, the ocean is relatively warm, and that's why ocean-side land is warmer in winter and cooler in summer?


the ocean do get cool during the winter. if you check out the sst of GOM, you can see that the sst during winter is lower. i believe in march this year is around 70's and during summer is around 85. the reason why ocean side land is warmer is because the water doesn't not heat up as fast or cool down as fast as air. yes, water do cool, but not as much as the air. 

ocean also affect global weather as well. el nino is when a certain zone of pacific ocean is 0.5 or more degrees warmer than normal and la nina is when 0.5 or more degrees cooler than normal. el nino (which one is going on now) will give southern US more rain, and we will have less hurricane in atlantic ocean because el nino cause atlantic trade wind to increase and therefore the sst is cooler. along with unfavorable upper level weather condition, hurricane is hard to develope. but in the pacific is totally opposite. more hurricane and typhoons. la nina is doing the opposite of el nino. the whole thing is in a cycle of about 3 years. so people... when there is more rain or more hurricane or weather is extreme... don't just say global warming...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

i thought it was like that, too


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi ashley, I would go online and find the series "Blue Planet: Seas of Life" that series is not only interesting, it also has one of my most favorite narators of animal documentories Sir David Attenborough. But anyway... you'll find tons of info on marine life in that series of TV shows.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

> dont forget: its blue


not gulf of mexico... there is a reason why i don't ever swim in beach of galveston. the yellow brown water plus the sulfur near by is enough to make me throw up. plus thinking of those dead bodies wash up on the beach (yes, human body... people got high or drunk and go swimming... so don't do drugs)...... it is just sick.



> Personally, I would focus on the behaviour of interesting ocean life (ie those glowing fishes, giant squid, sea horses, sperm whales)...


i catch this just now... yes, that is a really good suggestion... if i were you i would do about coastal swamp because nobody give a damn about it. usually people think of sea life they think about the whales, sea hourse, reef fish... but never those near the coast. in galveston, there is couple type of fish around, like sailfin mollies, diamond killifish, sheephead mudminnow, gulf killifish..... there is lot of type of fish out there and people don't care because they are not that colorful (compare to reef fish) and stay small.

come to think of it, US native fish are pretty interesting.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> dont forget: its blue
> 
> http://www.coolclassroom.org/cool_facts/coolfacts.html


Actually the Alantic Ocean, or at least where my camp is at, it always green. And then like right now because of it getting cold out its very clear


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> twas just a joke


it just happen to be a joke that get back my unpleasant experience. i saw a few people died or dying right in front of me in the ocean... it is scary. plus those countless number of times you see people drown to death on tv, it is creepy.

anyway, back to topic


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yup, know a few people who have drowned.
Someone my dad knew drowned earlier this year.

My dad has been fishing 80 miles off sh ore, I wish I could do that.
Alright now back to topic


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yes i wasnt going to state blah facts like "The ocean has a current" I read recently that in 40 years most of our oceans fish will be gone due to 1) overfishing by comercial farming...and fish supply the greatest percentage of the world's protein consumed by humans


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I know I've been to galvenston and been to the beach, i used to live near there.
> and i lived in hawaii for four years, so I do think I know just a tad bit about the ocean.
> and when i said dont forget its blue I didnt mean anything bad by it. I just meant...dont forget the ocean is blue....in general terms people refer to it as the "big blue..."


yeah i know... it was just random stuff from me...

anyway back to topic, i am glad that you find a more specific topic to talk about.


----------

